# Best LBS in the city?



## dem219 (Apr 13, 2006)

Looking to buy a road bike sometime in the next few months, and I am wondering what people think is the best LBS in the city? I am a relative beginner, but hoping to be ready for a mid-range bike by the fall.

I am looking for a shop that has a good selection and decent deals. Will give good support after the purchase. And most importantly is knowledgeable, and will take the time to help me find the best bike, and get the best fit?

I've had a pretty good experience so far with Gotham bikes. I've been by R&A Cycles, and am impressed with their selection, but don't have an opinion on their service. 

Any advice on places I should check out or avoid.

Thanks


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought the "L" in LBS meant "local"?


----------



## encavale (Jan 9, 2005)

*conrad's*

conrad's in tudor city. 

i was in the same predicament as you last year (new to road bikes etc...). could not be more happy with the choice.


----------



## badtzbuzz (Mar 7, 2006)

Most of the shops in "Manhattan" are poor on service, especially "after the sale". I've been to them all, literally every-one. If I had to pick one it would probably be Conrads as well, just because, if you have the money to spend, they fit you and serve you after. Bicycle Habitat use to be a descent shop, until they became so popular.

As far as the outer-boroughs, which I still consider "L"ocal, since it's still in nyc and easily accessible by cycle, masstransit, walking etc...I've also been to all the Brooklyn shops and about 90% of the Queens shops. Bay Ridge Bicycles is descent, great selection of mostly USA brands and heavy on MTB bikes. Their mechanic's are somewhat messy, but I still sometimes shop here for the selection (ask to see the basement for some great end/last season deals). I do my regular shopping at Spin City cycles on Queens Boulevard, limited selection, descent mechanic...but the owner and current sales staff are great people. Just be able to say no, since they also tend to sell you what they have in stock, like most NYC shops.

Can't comment on Bronx or S.I.


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone have an opinion on Sid's? Just curious. I have been snooping around there lately and may buy something soon. Just wondering about their service and the mechanics.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

*Check out NYC Velo*

This is a shop that opened about a year ago on 2nd ave. b/t 3rd & 4th Streets. I haven't had a chance to make it down there, but have been wanting to check it out. Looks like they carry some nice stuff.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I used to use Sheepshead cycles when I lived in Brooklyn. Very good customer service and they got pretty good mechanics. Talk to Al , who is the owner and one of the best bike fitters in the city. Very good selection of low to hi end MTB and road bikes are in stock.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Sid's is very close to me and I noticed that they have a pretty decent selection if you are looking for brands that they carry. Other places carry two or maybe three bikes of each brand they carry but willing to order if you want. I never had a problem with the service at Sid's. 

I've been to NYC Velo in search of a Felt F1C when I stumbled on a Ridley Damocles. The owner is real cool and very helpful. 

R&A... from my understanding (I've never been)... awesome selection but more often than not snobby attitude unless you know what you want and waht you are talking about.

Good luck!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

badtzbuzz said:


> Most of the shops in "Manhattan" are poor on service, especially "after the sale". I've been to them all, literally every-one.



Wow. I've had a dramatically different experience from Larry & Jeff's on the Upper East Side (now just called Larry's, I think). After sale service & support have been fabulous, almost embarassingly effusive & supportive. My wife bought an $800 Cannondale there 10 years ago and they still treat her like royalty when she walks in the door. I can't recommend them highly enough.

Although I did have my bottom bracket repacked by them 4 weeks ago & it's already making noise again...


----------



## badtzbuzz (Mar 7, 2006)

Bob Ross said:


> Wow. I've had a dramatically different experience from Larry & Jeff's on the Upper East Side (now just called Larry's, I think). After sale service & support have been fabulous, almost embarassingly effusive & supportive.QUOTE]
> 
> It's good to hear that you have had good service there. There are those rare shops. Good luck with the re-pack.


----------



## lomoid (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to say that aside from a somewhat limited selection NYC VELO is great. While doing research on a new bike I found a guy there who chatted me up for over a half hour on two separate occasions fully knowing that I wasn't ready to throw down on a bike yet...also if someone in the shop is unsure about something they find one of the staff memebers who does. And lastly the only reason I didn't buy from them is because they didn't stock cervelos and that is what I settled on.... funnily enough, when comparing the felt bike I was interested in to the cervelo, (they stock Felt), the guy basically convinced me to get the cervelo.. so while I didn't get my bike there they will get all my business for the peripheral biking equipment I'll be needing in the future. I did wind up getting the soloist at R&A CYCLES and my experience there was just fine. I knew what I wanted so it was just a matter of finding my size, but they stock every size of every bike they sell and if they can't pull it off the floor, they pull it from their warehouse and build it in a few hours.


----------



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

*Signature Cycles*

If you want the absolute best: Signature Cycles- Paul Levine (do a google). Only high end...Serotta, Seven, Guru. Custom fitting ... ONLY personal attention. It's a studio more than a bike shop. They do not do repairs...they fit/ design and sell full bikes. They service their units. They also have expert information on fitness/ training with cycling as the center focus.
I have no ties to them, but have had them work with me and three of my cycling friends...Worth every cent! Even if you don't buy his frames...let him fit/ blueprint you for a frame...then get your own. Alan S.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

I have to say SID"s are the best in Manhattan. I have been to several shops and Sids are definitely the most helpful and honest people in the bike industry. Not saying all others are bad just didn't get the same service I did with Sids. I spent a few months dropping in doing my homework on the bike I wanted to get in all the known stores in Manhattan and Sids were the ones who didn't mind helping me out and spending time with me. You might have a different opinion but each to their own. Enjoy.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sid's seemed pretty good when I stopped by, but they're not very convenient for me, so I rarely go there. Definitely seem more knowledgeable than some of the other NYC shops that are big on bluster but short on specifics.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I have had decent experience with Sid's. They seem like good people. 

Conrads is very friendly but most bikes they sell are like $7K+ (I believe at one time they had 2-3 Colnago CF1s in the shop). 

Toga/Gothem is definitely hit or miss. 

I have had decent experience with Renaissance next to the park. 

R&A has great selection and reasonable prices but some sales people are just full of crap. 

I have had limited experience with A Bicycle Shop on 22nd. They did make a mistake and were able to correct it. 

Metrobikes is also hit or miss (I used to deal with their 96th St location about 5-6 years ago. I believe the manager's name was Jeremy (not sure if he is still there). He was a great guy. Also there was a chubby kid sales person. He was very helpful too). But I had one bad experience with their Canal St location.


----------



## Vetallist (Jul 4, 2006)

Agree on Metrocycles - def a hit or miss. Of the shops I visited (admittedly a limited number) they carry the most brands, and about average prices (MSRP level). Their 6th ave location is where I bought my bike, and they have some very helpful and fairly knowledgeable saleskids over there, and fast bike servicing. But their 9th ave & 46th street location is definitely the one to miss. They just want you out of their shop ASAP, don't really care whether you make a purchase or not, had me waiting an hour to perform a 5-minute derauiller adjustment, and just as unhelpful as it gets.
Also Metrocycles gives you 3 year's service on any bike you buy from them - a big plus for a noob like me.

Bicycle Habitat is ok, I sensed a little wrench attitude, but they are also knowledgeable, and will talk in lenght to you if you plan on spending money with them.

Also I seemed to like the shop in Brooklyn on Ave X and Coney Island Ave - - very helpful, good prices, but limited selection (mostly Raleighs and Treks). Never bought anything from them, so can't have a strong opinion.


----------

